# Meltaguns



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

I have an abundance of melta guns in my bit box and thought of converting some of my CSMs to having them. Any pointers on how to best use them or perhaps if they are overly costly and not useful.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Well if you deal with a lot of vehicles a basic Chaos Space Marine unit can have two Meltaguns per squad and with a Champ with meltabombs in a rhino you could have a potentially devastating unit, however if you face a lot of horde armies or opponents who don't utilize a lot of vehicle well the meltas aren't much use. Ofcourse in a Chosen unit you can have up to five meltaguns with a Rhino they could spell death for a lot of things. You could run them alongside say two other rhinos carrying just CSMs run them together potentially getting the Chosen rhino in close and blasting some poor schmucks vehcile to bits.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

As Vanitus said, meltas are only usefull if you face lots of vehicles. But since the release of 5th edition, there are more and more mechanized armies, so this shouldn't be a problem. 

But meltas are sometimes difficult to use. You will soon discover that you HAVE to be within 6" of your target to be sure to destroy it, which means that unless your squad is in a vehicle, they will get blasted by every single miniature of your opponent, who doesn't want his precious tank to become an empty can, or his fearsome monster to become a pile of dust. So you have to be very carefully when using them. 

Meltas are awesome on Obliterators and Chosens, because the Oblis can Deepstrike, and the Chosens Infiltrate, which means that your meltas will be in range very fast, and ill often survive long enough to shoot something. They are also good on Plague Marines, who are though enough to take some bullets and still deliver the killing blow.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Meltas are an excellent choice for CSM given that plasma costs more for a return that is rarely superior. As long as you are meching up in rhinos for drive-by melting, they will be very efficient. Even at >6" range you will find them effective against MC's, light vehicles, and heavy infantry due to high strength and AP1.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

How I would use this is make either make them Chosen or Havocs. Put them in a Rhino and pick a fight with anything with a high AV. But thats just me...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Two in a squad, never mix them in with plasmaguns.

Chosen are an ace choice, especially with the aid of a rhino and outflank.

Just have them rush off the board edge and gun down something that's worth more then they are, like a hive tyrant, land raider, abadabadoobadon, etc. With four meltaguns at bs4 you'd be in good hands to safely pop squadrons of whatever variety.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

*looks up rules* as an assault weapon, couldnt this make them as a more reliable version of a plasma pistol? Str 8 and AP 1 means someone is gonna die a messy death.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Any unit having the option of meltaguns or plasma pistols should always choose the melta - higher strength, better AP, no gets hot. In 4th plasma pistols could double tap so there was an argument for their use and higher cost but no longer.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Why did they get rid of the pistol double tap anyway?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

To make more of a difference from Rapid Fire weapons and give Rapid Fire more of an edge, I suppose.


----------



## Ironwinds (Nov 9, 2009)

In my army I go beyond two meltas in a squad. I always field at least 2 melta squads, each w/ 2 meltas, and a combi melta on the champ all in a rhino. Then I have some flamer squads(2flamers+combi flamer) and such but they are not relevant now.

Last game mass meltas and flamers won the game. It was annihilation, two chaos armies VS space wolves and deathwing. In one turn I shot meltas out the top hatch at 12" against a rhino and immobalised it... forcing the unit to walk on foot, they got double tapped by a mounted melta squad and then pounced on by my DP, he finished them in the final turn. Another squad got shot down to a couple guys and lost a melta, so having a champ w/ combi helped because last turn they opened both remaining meltas on a LR and killed it. More meltas killed another LR in the last turn. And my defiler killed a rhino w/ a battlecannon shot in the last turn. Nearly all of that was in the final turn. Won by 1 kill point. Remove all those melta kills and it was a loss... and find me another weapon that will kill 2 LRs in a single turn :taunt:. And actually there was a third LR I could of killed w/ meltas earlier in the game, but I chose to assault some terminators that turn instead. And I had a squad of terminators w/ combi meltas that never arrived... could of been another dead tank:ireful2:.

Same game a squad w/ 2 flamers and a combi flamer landed over 30 hits on 13 terminators(including 2 HQs) . And another squad landed 15 hits on 3 assault termies, an HQ, and a special character. Actually flamers killed a lot of termies in that game. More 2+ saves they have to make the more 1s they will roll.

So meltas are amazing. And important note, its worth firing even if you aren't within 6". It is still great against rhinos, and I have immobalised a LR w/ a melta at 12" so it is still worth firing.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I love meltas. I have gone for the Chosen option listed above, but i went the extra mile and gave the rhino a combi-melta as well. So, move onto the table via-outflank, and get 3 melta shots at a nice juicy tank.

I ama big fan of plasma guns (i have been lucky enough to rarely lose a gets hot roll) but i woudl agree that meltas are the preferable option.

I need to order some meltas from somewhere so i can use magnets to switch out the flamers in my raptors for meltas when i want to.

It's a shame you do't get combi weapons in the CSm pack or i woudl give most of my champs combi-meltas as well.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I find the melta/flamer combo works well for assualt units (i.e. MoK marines). Move up to a transport, destroy the transport with the meltagun, flame the squad that comes out and then assualt what remains (because meltaguns are assualt weapons!).


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ryuzaki said:


> I find the melta/flamer combo works well for assualt units (i.e. MoK marines). Move up to a transport, destroy the transport with the meltagun, flame the squad that comes out and then assualt what remains (because meltaguns are assualt weapons!).


Actually, that is not allowed, all shooting by a squad is done simultaneously, hence you can't flame a squad that you just popped out of a transport.

IE:
Mahreen squad with flamer + Melta VS Rhino with contents

Shooting would go as follows:
Roll to hit with melta: Note, just to hit, not the rest, so the tank is still whole here.
determine hits with flamer template and bolt pistols, the contents is still inside the rhino, so can't be hit.

Roll Armour Penetration rolls on vehicle for various weapons, tally the glancing and penetrating hits and which ones have AP1.

Check for cover and apply cover saves.

Roll for remaining penetrating and glancing hits damage and apply results.
At this point, the transport will go poof, and divulge it's contents.

You will need to use a second squad, or assault them to finish off the contents.
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

For this reason, I give my sisters either double flamer, or double melta.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn, that makes sense...
Works against bastions though. Flame through a fire point causing D6 hits to the unit inside (+1 useless hit to the building), while you (attempt to) blow it up with your meltagun.


----------

